# Really worried about gender outcome



## pinhams

Hi all, 

I have my 20 week scan on the 19th and I'm so anxious over it. I have 1 ds 8, dd 5 and dd 2.
We are all really excited for this baby but my son is desperate for a brother and I know he will be gutted if he gets another sister. I do feel this probably will be temporary until he meets her but I feel the pressure. 
My husband also has made it no secret that he would prefer another son. This makes me feel sad that potentially it's not what he or my son want and guilty on the baby inside me if it is a girl.
Deep down I think I would like a boy aswell but I don't know if this due to the men in the house wanting a boy. 
The majority of my scan predictions are girl. 
Has anybody ever experienced a really girly nun but got a boy? 

Thank you


----------



## Jessicahide

I think plenty on here have had girlie nubs but had a boy xxx But either way please don't feel pressure to have a boy or a girl, easier said than done i know, but there is nothing you could possibly do to sway either way xxxx i hope it all works out for you xxxx


----------



## pinhams

Thank you and I still do feel some hope that we may have a boy. I have read that it's more common for a girly nun to change to a boy. I'm new to the nub theory but I wet back and looked at my other baby scans and my last daughter looked like a boy nub. So hopefully it's not always accurate x


----------



## Jessicahide

pinhams said:


> Thank you and I still do feel some hope that we may have a boy. I have read that it's more common for a girly nun to change to a boy. I'm new to the nub theory but I wet back and looked at my other baby scans and my last daughter looked like a boy nub. So hopefully it's not always accurate x

Its only ever a guess, even from experts and the odds are always 50/50 so i think its more interpretation than science xxx Either way you will have a lovely baby and they will be perfect xxxxx


----------



## pinhams

Thank u, u have made me feel much better. Your right and it is 50/50 until the scan tells me otherwise x


----------



## cnsweeney

Best of luck to you ! I personally wanted a boy both times and got 2 girls ! Haha . & now I couldn't imagine it any different . I was a little disappointed the second time but it goes away . We plan to try for our third and final child and hopefully we get our boy but if not that's okay too. Even if you do have another girl at least you can't ever say you never had a son or daughter ;) my thing with wanting a boy is not that I would be disappointed in having a girl .. I I would just be disappointed to never have a son .. if that makes sense ? 
Prayers for you and your family & congrats!


----------



## pinhams

cnsweeney said:


> Best of luck to you ! I personally wanted a boy both times and got 2 girls ! Haha . & now I couldn't imagine it any different . I was a little disappointed the second time but it goes away . We plan to try for our third and final child and hopefully we get our boy but if not that's okay too. Even if you do have another girl at least you can't ever say you never had a son or daughter ;) my thing with wanting a boy is not that I would be disappointed in having a girl .. I I would just be disappointed to never have a son .. if that makes sense ?
> Prayers for you and your family & congrats!

Yes I agree with you, my disappointment won't be having another daughter, it will be for my son never to have a brother. X


----------



## cnsweeney

pinhams said:


> cnsweeney said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you ! I personally wanted a boy both times and got 2 girls ! Haha . & now I couldn't imagine it any different . I was a little disappointed the second time but it goes away . We plan to try for our third and final child and hopefully we get our boy but if not that's okay too. Even if you do have another girl at least you can't ever say you never had a son or daughter ;) my thing with wanting a boy is not that I would be disappointed in having a girl .. I I would just be disappointed to never have a son .. if that makes sense ?
> Prayers for you and your family & congrats!
> 
> Yes I agree with you, my disappointment won't be having another daughter, it will be for my son never to have a brother. XClick to expand...

I understand ! Prayers for you love !


----------

